# I need 2 Hazmat suits ASAP Pretoria



## BeardedVaper93 (28/10/15)

hi Vapers. i need 2 yellow hazmat suits in pta ASAP. we are doing the breaking bad theme and i need help finding 2 suits. please help.


----------

